# MN owners!!



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Is their any Minnesota nissan owners?? I would love to chat and have a small meet going!!


----------



## vadim (Feb 10, 2004)

check out similar regional section on forums.maxima.org we are trying to get a meet together. where do you live?


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I live in Apple Valley  , U??


----------



## Stabone27 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey i'm here!, I'm over in St. Paul! There are a couple of us around here...


----------



## ZiXxSpEeD (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup: 

hey whats up lady, ill be down for the meet...


----------



## vadim (Feb 10, 2004)

LADY200 said:


> I live in Apple Valley  , U??


Blaine


----------



## ZiXxSpEeD (Feb 12, 2004)

hey vadim are your ugys still having the maxima meet?


----------



## vadim (Feb 10, 2004)

ZiXxSpEeD said:


> hey vadim are your ugys still having the maxima meet?


yeah, i think somewhere around march or april. In the summer for sure. check out this forum: http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=272057


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey ppl, 

how is the weather in Mn?.... I would jump on it .But I live in washington st. use to live in north mpls .. 45 ave .
I trying to go back and see family this summer.


----------



## ZiXxSpEeD (Feb 12, 2004)

red_devil said:


> hey ppl,
> 
> how is the weather in Mn?.... I would jump on it .But I live in washington st. use to live in north mpls .. 45 ave .
> I trying to go back and see family this summer.


its actually getting in the 30's now, so its nice weather for now..


----------



## dmb359 (May 21, 2004)

LADY200 said:


> Is their any Minnesota nissan owners?? I would love to chat and have a small meet going!!



I'm a new member to the site and from Minneapolis. I'm waiting for my new Altima that is on order. I'd be up for meeting or chatting with any other people in the area.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

dmb359 said:


> I'm a new member to the site and from Minneapolis. I'm waiting for my new Altima that is on order. I'd be up for meeting or chatting with any other people in the area.


 It's good to have another person on the board . Hope you come away with great amounts of good knowledge.

Where abouts in mpls.?


----------



## dmb359 (May 21, 2004)

red_devil said:


> It's good to have another person on the board . Hope you come away with great amounts of good knowledge.
> 
> Where abouts in mpls.?



I live in Plymouth, not actually in Minneapolis I guess. I hope to gain some knowledge too, about the car and places to take the car to get things fixed or modified, I don't know too much about Nissan's at the moment, but I like the car and can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I'm in the Milwaukee area now, but I'm from Minnetonka and I come up frequently to visit Ma & Pa.

If there's a meet when I'm in town, fer sure I'll stop by.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

We all should set up a time on a saturday at a park and meet! also, I am a senior member and moderator of another twin cities car club called "Minnesota Sport Compacts, and thats at .net! We meet once a month! Our next meet is on June 26th. Check out the site! 

So... like I said we need to really pic a time an place! :thumbup:


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I suppose if we met up @ Porky's on University & Snelling, it would just piss off the 50's / 60's hot rod dudes, huh?

How about the Menards lot by Louisiana Ave and 394? 

Lotsa fast food and stuff around there. PLus easy access from anywhere.

Maybe after hours or during-with permission.

Do people still have car meet-ups at the old Wards lot in the Midway area? (just east of Porky's on University Ave.)


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

Midway is getting to be a pain in the ass, the cops run you out if they spot a group of imports grouped together! Its a shame, But if you own a domestic or even better a Mustang and you hang out across of the gas station then your OK, 
Last year this time, a small group of us noticed where the "newer street rods" were, so we decided to part on the side of the parking lot (keep in mind its small) and like an hour later they (cops) told us to leave (we wer'nt causing trouble) and let the "newer street rods) stay! 

So.... something for people to think about! let me know!!

ami :fluffy:


----------



## dmb359 (May 21, 2004)

Menard's at Louisiana and 394 is a good location with easy access...and it isn't that far for me


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

That sounds good, what does everyone else think?

Is this place a parking lot with food places around? Also think about "Fudruckers" in bloomington! Its a nice place with a HUGE parking lot and great food! 

let me know!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

LADY200 said:


> That sounds good, what does everyone else think?
> 
> Is this place a parking lot with food places around? Also think about "Fudruckers" in bloomington! Its a nice place with a HUGE parking lot and great food!
> think about "Fudruckers" in bloomington


( the sound of drool hitting the floor) mmmmmaaaaaahhhh!!! dude I haven't had fudruckers in eight yrs....! they don't have them here in oregon I have to come back to see you guys, and my famdamnliy,oh and the fudruckers....


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

red_devil said:


> ( the sound of drool hitting the floor) mmmmmaaaaaahhhh!!! dude I haven't had fudruckers in eight yrs....! they don't have them here in oregon I have to come back to see you guys, and my famdamnliy,oh and the fudruckers....


HAHA, yeah they have great food! Now you have another reason to come!! :thumbup:


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

It looks like I'll be in the cities on the 26th.

Is there gonna be a meet up at Menards or someplace??

Can you people stand to see a Cherry red 100NX grace your asphalt?


I'll bring a nice gallon jar of Pickled Pigs Feet from Milwaukee :thumbup: 

for all you lucky Minnesotans.


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

I have a car meet that weekend, but if you want to attend (this is for everyone also) check this out..... and come please!!

http://forum.mnsportcompacts.net/showthread.php?t=7203


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

LADY200 said:


> Is their any Minnesota nissan owners?? I would love to chat and have a small meet going!!


I'm in Maple Grove.... I also know a guy with a B13 SE-R here too.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

where at in maple grove?? and how is the weather holding up?


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

red_devil said:


> where at in maple grove?? and how is the weather holding up?


well as of the last 2 days the weather has been nicer. it's been total CRAP for like the last 2-3 WEEKS!
I live near the intersection of Bass Lake Road and West Fish... why?


----------



## LADY200 (Jun 28, 2003)

well I want to do one really soon, I am working 3 jobs now,and...well.... I am going to have to find time, like maybe on a sunday evening. let me know, I'm thinking in the weekend b4 thankgiving weekend. fudruckers? maybe? let meknow

the nissan is in storage so I will meet w/my civic!

ami


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

I live close to duluth....so if you all make it up this way. Let me know.
-Ben


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

infantspikes said:


> well as of the last 2 days the weather has been nicer. it's been total CRAP for like the last 2-3 WEEKS!
> I live near the intersection of Bass Lake Road and West Fish... why?



hey that's cool. I have a few ants that live in the area.

yea the weather is shit here in oregon. 40's-50's yuk....
I grew up in n. mpls. in a place called camden . 45th and shingal crk park way. if you know. live there 15 yrs than up and moved.. :loser:

and yes


> the nissan is in storage


becase the wife had to get a car.. a 04' p/t inferno red.
but my nizzywill be fix by the time it's time to take the studs off.


----------

